# 20" Sears-banana seat,front & rear rack-Help Identify.



## happyharry1958 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## happyharry1958 (Aug 7, 2017)

Picked this up for five dollars. I'm trying to get some info on it. It looks to be in decent shape, the sprocket, chain, rear hub and wheels work. Of course the tires are flat and dry rotted. The troxel seat is in good condition. I've looked through google images for one like it but no luck, however it might be missing a top bar. There is a bracket on the front headtube and a bolt hole on the seat tube..maybe a tube was bolted on there? I'm not really in to bikes or necessarily have any plans, I just thought it was a deal for 5$
Thinking about putting new tires on it and would like to put higher handle bars on it. Any help on identifying it or advice on repair is much appreciated.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 8, 2017)

Sears 1963 Convertabike

Photo below is from 1962 Sears catalog, sorry I don't have the 1963 catalog to post image from.
* 1963 - first year for oval nameplate 
* 1963 - last year for luggage racks on this model.
* 1964 - last year for the riveted crank sprocket.
* Catalog pictures and descriptions for all of 1960's do not show a banana seat as being original equipment on this model. I suspect the banana seat is not original to your bike. Seat may have been changed around time of purchase or somewhat later to update the bike.


----------



## happyharry1958 (Aug 8, 2017)

Rambler said:


> Sears 1963 Convertabike
> 
> Photo below is from 1962 Sears catalog, sorry I don't have the 1963 catalog to post image from.
> * 1963 - first year for oval nameplate
> ...



Thanks Man!


----------



## happyharry1958 (Aug 9, 2017)

happyharry1958 said:


> Thanks Man!



Surprisingly the Semperit tires were in good condition and held air no problem. I just cleaned it and tightened it up....Looks and works pretty good!
I need to find or make the reversible tank tube? Also, I would like to add higher rise handle bars but the tube is smaller??


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 9, 2017)

happyharry1958 said:


> Surprisingly the Semperit tires were in good condition and held air no problem. I just cleaned it and tightened it up....Looks and works pretty good!
> I need to find or make the reversible tank tube? Also, I would like to add higher rise handle bars but the tube is smaller??
> 
> View attachment 657676



here is what the center bar sould look like you can have this one for $30 shipped


----------



## happyharry1958 (Aug 9, 2017)

bobsbikes said:


> here is what the center bar sould look like you can have this one for $30 shippedView attachment 657823
> 
> View attachment 657824



Thanks for your reply Bob, and I would be interested. But, I'm not sure if that matches up with the front bracket, it looks from wear marks around the headtube that the original piece was round and there are no holes like on yours. I'm definately no expert but maybe I'm missing something. If I had a pic or diagrahm to verify the tank part and fitment, I would buy your tank. I will keep researching, thanks again man!


----------



## bobsbikes (Aug 9, 2017)

no prob just keep me in mind


----------

